# Writing grants for new lights.



## cmckeeman (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi i am trying to find some money to buy some source fours for the high school i work at and i am wondering if anyone has any recommendations. I don't have any ideas for grants and there are a few things higher on the directors list of needs besides lights but i can't light a musical with 7 source fours. I am going to try and contact some local rental companies and see if they have any stock they might be willing to sell for a low price but if i could get money specifically for lights that would be a better option. Also if anyone has any leads for other theatrical grants for sound or curtains i would love to know but i really want to get some new lights.


----------



## David Ashton (Nov 13, 2013)

my suggestion is to approach local TV stations, and theatres and possibly nightclubs with a begging letter asking for old lights, we often give away old lights to schools, then you will be able to show how you can improve the lighting and get some leverage for new gear.
While new lights are more efficient and easier to use than old ones a lot of old lights are much more use than a few new ones, the old lights you scrounge will be fine for specials or side lights, the limitation is the number of dimmers you have.
Once you have lights you might get access to the school maintenance budget to pay for lamps and possibly re-wiring.
http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/oh-my.5693/#post-65263


----------



## JChenault (Nov 13, 2013)

The first thing I would do is to look for local funding sources. Do a google search for things like 'Denver Arts Grant'. Get the info they need for an application. Let your director know that you want to apply for a grant for lighting equipment, and you will write it yourself - he is unlikely to have any problem with it. ( Unless he has some larger plan for other grants from that granting body, or he is a control freak. ) There are foundations that want to make grants. You need to make a compelling case, and be willing to wait a while - but there is money out there.


----------



## sdauditorium (Nov 13, 2013)

JChenault said:


> The first thing I would do is to look for local funding sources. Do a google search for things like 'Denver Arts Grant'. Get the info they need for an application. Let your director know that you want to apply for a grant for lighting equipment, and you will write it yourself - he is unlikely to have any problem with it. ( Unless he has some larger plan for other grants from that granting body, or he is a control freak. ) There are foundations that want to make grants. You need to make a compelling case, and be willing to wait a while - but there is money out there.



I'd echo this as well. For example, when I started out my facility was rocking 20-year old Altman 360Qs and same vintage Strand Lekolites that we got from a professional theater in Green Bay when they replaced their FOH inventory. Starting an inventory of Source 4s was my first priority, and I worked with our superintendent (my boss) to secure funding through the auditorium/district. Then, I went and applied for a grant through a local county philanthropic foundation. Ultimately, we were awarded $5,000 from them in addition to our budget which allowed us to get roughly 50-60 Source 4s. Since then, I've added to it so that we're in the mid-70s and try to add a few every year. My main point is that once you can find a funding source and apply for a grant, it is generally in your favor to have some sort of secured funding already in place. If you can get multiple groups to put some skin into the game and show that there's widespread investment, your chances of getting something are greatly improved. Best of luck!


----------

